# Compressor recharge level.



## meh999 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi,

I have a compressor - rather small basic - 24 Litre.

I want to use the compressor to run a machine that needs 6 Bar.

Unfortunately the compressor doesn't recharge until it gets to about 5.7 Bar.

What options do I have as I can't see a way of changing any setting.


----------

